# Is a foals temperament likely to change with age?



## travellingpony (26 October 2017)

So I&#8217;ve taken delivery of my gorgeous weanling about a month ago  and I&#8217;m so pleased with him. He was unhandled when he came and quite nervous.  

He&#8217;s now letting me put the head collar on touch him all over and pick up his hooves. He&#8217;s going to be a really big boy. 

He&#8217;s got a lovely nature and he has gone from timid to following me round like a dog. He&#8217;s thoughtful about things but not in your face as the other colt we have is. He will be gelded once he has settled. 

Is he likely to stay as he is temperament wise or do they tend to change personalities as they get older? The mare is a very big chilled horse. I&#8217;m loving working with him and just wondered? I&#8217;m sure he will have delinquent stages. I&#8217;ve worked with other people&#8217;s babies but never had one of my own all the way through.


----------



## claret09 (26 October 2017)

how exciting


----------



## Equi (26 October 2017)

If gelded he will most likely have a boundary pushing phase which wont last much and he will back down, the thing with this colt is probably to be sure he gets more confident, you dont want a wuss. Introduce him to new things and encourage him to be brave but still keep that "think about it" thing. My colt is only 6 months, but in his life he has gone through a "this is all too much, im not moving" to a "nope. rear, get away, not coming" to a "nope i dont like that. Stops. Oh okay you still want me to come, ill sniff at this leaf and decide its okay. next leaf is actually okay too. that rug on the floor, thats a bit scary but its actually okay too" we still have to go through most of these phases some days, but my thoughts are he will eventually get to the point he will stop if he needs to consider something, then if given time will suppose its okay. 

My mare as a filly was too bloody confident from the off, never had an issue doing anything and still generally doesnt. But when she encounters something shes not keen on its a total melt down,  and you aint getting her past that. Shes got better with me teaching her that stopping, thinking about it and trying again is the way...but shes still one to watch. the only thing that has happend at though was a drain in the road.......


----------

